# svg-Datei in Freehand öffnen



## cardician (15. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier mit Inkscape erstellte Vektorgrafiken im .svg-Format.
Kann ich die in Freehand MX öffnen/bearbeiten/einbinden? Im "Importieren"-Menü dort steht das Format .svg leider nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. März 2007)

Hi,
zieh die Datei doch einfachmal vom Desktop auf die Arbeitsfläche von Freehand dann müßtest du doch sehen ob sie geöffnet wird.
Also exportieren kann Freehand SVG nur ob ers importieren kann weiß ich jetzt auch nihct.

Viele Grüße


----------



## asc84 (10. April 2007)

@ dirtyworld
Hi, ich such schon ne Weile nach einer Möglichkeit SVG´s  aus Freehand zu exportieren.
Du schreibst das Freehand SVG exportieren kann. Wie geht das? Hab noch nirgendwo ne Möglichkeit gefunden....
Wäre für Hilfe dankbar, da ich es dringend benötige...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. April 2007)

Hi,
also ich hab das grad nochmal ausprobiert und ich gluab ich hab mich etwas zu weit aus dem fenster gelehnt, es ging nicht. Ich hatte das geschrieben weil ich mal vor ein-zwei Jahren tests mit SVG gamacht hatte und der Meinung war diese mir Freehand gemacht zu haben weil ich damals so gut wie nur mit Freehand gearbeitet hatte.
Adobe hatte dieses Format damals auf den Markt geschmissen weil sie dem Flashformat nichts entgegenzusetzen hatten. Aber da nun alle Macromediaprodukte Adobe gehören denke ich mal das das Format nicht weiter gepusht wird. Deshalb frage ich mich auch für was du das verwenden möchtest? Vorallem weil einige das ohne extra Viewer nicht darstellen können.
Ansonsten kannst du aus Freehand SWFs exportieren. Und die können die meisten inwischen darstellen und du hast auch die Vorteile der Vektorgrafiken.
Ansonsten mußt du wohl auf Inkskape ausweichen.

Gruß und entschuldige bitte meinen Fehler.

Edit: ich hab grad das hier noch gefunden um SWF in SVG dateien umzuwandeln:http://www.eprg.org/~sgp/swf2svg.html


----------



## asc84 (10. April 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...
Brauch das SVG für meine Diplomarbeit...
Ich weiß das Corel Draw SVG ausgeben kann, aber das Programm is mir überhaupt nich geläufig. Hatte es schon probiert aus Freehand ins AI-Format und dann in Corel als SVG exportiert... Allerdings klappt das dann nich so richtig mit gruppierten Sachen usw.
Hab den Weg mal mit nem Symbol probiert und es sah etwas murksig aus...
Hab mich noch ein wenig im Netz umgeschaut und noch ein paar Möglichkeiten aufgetan.
(Inkscape, Sketch, Sodipodi)
Und die werd ich jetzt mal austesten.
Danke für deine Hilfe....


----------

